# Help! Our cockatiel is driving us CRAZY!!!



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Please help,

We have a 2 year old female tiel. We have had her from a baby and she is extremely tame. (she is a single bird) Over the past couple of months every time we leave the room she screeches like mad and won't stop until you are back in the room with her. Even covering the cage and turning the lights out doesn't shut her up, it's becoming very annoying as although we spend a lot of time with her we can't be with her every second of the day! If we go out she will screech as we leave and still be screeching when we come back. We are in a flat so it must drive the neighbours mad!

We though of getting her a companion but a little while back when my mum was looking after her we tried putting my mum's bird in with her to see if they would be friends but our tiel didn't like the other bird and preferred to be with the humans! (i think she thinks that she is one).

I love her dearly but she is really starting to do my head in :cursing:

Any advice would be welcome!!


----------



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

Quite simple, get another bird in another cage and set it beside hers. this way she can get used to him/her. after a while start having them out together but always keep an eye on them so nothing bad happens, eventually you should notice her calm down and eventually become friendlier with the other bird and than start communicating with her companion when your away, eventually if they like each other enough you can transfer them into a larger cage together.

As for the reason she is screeching is she has had too much interaction with humans and now prefers to be around them at all time.



Hope this is of some use. and im sure others have other solutions to your problem.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Some good advice given already, you can't just put 2 birds together and expect them to get on, it takes time. Can be a week or even months, even then there is no guarantee the birds will like eachother.

Like humans birds can also have an instant dislike to others.

Do also make sure you don't go to her until she is quiet, otherwise you will be rewarding her for her noisey behaviour.

Sounds like a friend is definately the way to go though, do you leave the radio or TV on for her when you go out? Does she have lots of toys to keep her amuzed?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

She does have lots of toys and we do leave a TV on for her when we arent there. she will yell over the TV though. the only time she is ever quiet is when me or my partner are sitting relaxing in the room with her. if we are in the room but busy doing other stuff she will keep yelling for attention. she never used to want attention all the time like this so i dont know what has changed???


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

We got another cockatiel when ours started doing this... Now they just screech when its feeding time  x


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Balders or Balderella lol as it seems does exactly the same thing. I've had her since she was around 3months. She was quiet for another month or two then she started with the screeching. 

Her screeching basically means "Where are you, where are you?"
If you want to stop it you can try whistling or making another noise such as 'ring ring' when you leave the room. She'll realise that when you leave, rather than a screech this is the way to contact you so she knows your ok and near by.

Balders is tame as is your bird, I leave the cage door open all the time and when I go out she always goes back in her cage. When I'm in the room she flies right for me 'cos I'm her 'mate'.
Balders is quiet when I'm out of the house but If I leave a room and she knows I'm in another room she goes mad like yours. 

If you feel like you can't keep up with the constant mithering and screeching ( it hurts my ears to hell) you can get a mate for her If you want her to continue to be intersted in you, as well as her new mate, then you should get separate cages and let them have a few hours together. Otherwise you may well end up with twice the noise and no companion plus babies!

A lot to think about and I may be wrong in parts but that's my suggestion!

Good luck
I know how you feel lol

x


----------



## Kristi27 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi,

I agree with Melysia. Cockatiels are flock birds and call out to other members of the flock to make sure everyone is ok. Until a few months ago I had two cockatiels (one male and the other female) and if either one was out of sight of the other they used to scream and scream until they were together again. We lost Kiwi unfortunately and have now got another bird (a sun conure called Sunny) who keeps Coco (male c'tiel) company (not in the same cage though!) but Coco will still call out if he can't see me or Sunny so I just give a short whistle back basically saying 'i'm fine, everything's ok'! It calms him down straightaway in most cases. Good luck


----------

